
When Telcos Customize Crypto - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/when-telcos-customize-crypto/
======
donnfelker
I've run into similar issues and one such always seems to stick in my head - A
few years back some Samsung and HTC devices shipped with a very buggy version
of GSON causing deserialization errors on these devices. You can see the
actual gson issue here:
[https://github.com/google/gson/issues/255](https://github.com/google/gson/issues/255)

The solution was to rename the package name using a tool called jarjar
([https://code.google.com/p/jarjar/](https://code.google.com/p/jarjar/)) and
then things would work just fine. Was kind of a pain to maintain this library
in sync with the updates of GSON, but eventually we were able to abandon
support for these devices once the company felt the impact was low based upon
the stats in the Android Platform Versions -
[http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html](http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html)

Android, always keeping us on our toes. :)

------
Ilios
Native code on Android is tricky. We also ran into this issue where the Chrome
WebView didn't resend signals properly:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=483399](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=483399).
Trying to debug errors that 1) is in 3rd party dependencies and 2) depends on
the order you load them is is really not fun.

